# What did you build today? Post pics!



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

How about a thread on what guys have been building? Not an amp but I just finished a mk1 tonebender that sounds great!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Prestige Jr. (not an amp either, but...)


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Coming soon


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Swervin55 said:


> Prestige Jr. (not an amp either, but...)
> View attachment 430365
> View attachment 430366
> View attachment 430367
> View attachment 430368


Why two grounding buss wires?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Swervin55 said:


> Prestige Jr. (not an amp either, but...)
> View attachment 430365
> View attachment 430366
> View attachment 430367
> View attachment 430368


Is that an kit?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Why two grounding buss wires?


If you look carefully, the one on the right goes into the wiring cavity beside the pot. Hard to see in the photo.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

MarkM said:


> Is that an kit?


Yes. Prestige Guitars out of Vancouver. It was purchased here on the forum with only the hardware/electronic assembly remaining.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Swervin55 said:


> It just looks like that in the photo. One of them goes underneath. Hard to see in the photo.


on closer inspection, these appear to be loafers.

Thanks for the clarity. I see it now.


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

That thing is sweet Marv, looking at their site they dont have a option to buy finished guitar bodies, how did you sort that out?


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Libtech, that Tone bender is mindbending (all puns intended)

You seriously built all that? You went all the way. I love the way you went vintage everywhere (except for the sockets and wire sheath tubing). What are the transistors?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Swervin55 said:


> Yes. Prestige Guitars out of Vancouver. It was purchased here on the forum with only the hardware/electronic assembly remaining.


Nice job! Are you happy with the guitar?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

libtech said:


> That thing is sweet Marv, looking at their site they dont have a option to buy finished guitar bodies, how did you sort that out?


Who is Marv? I am lost!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

libtech said:


> That thing is sweet Marv, looking at their site they dont have a option to buy finished guitar bodies, how did you sort that out?


Thanks. The seller had the neck set and body finished before I bought it. It's sure a gas to play. I'm very impressed with the quality from Prestige. I never had to touch the frets, great neck profile, both belly and thigh contours on the back.


----------

